# Have made my decision



## anjlka1113 (Dec 29, 2010)

I posted a few weeks ago about my husband snooping through all of my thing constantly (email, phone, purse). Obviously this behaviour has pushed me away. I have talked to him several times about it but he continued. As a result I ahve been come less and less attracted to him and have withdrawn. 

Things have escalated to the point where he was demanding that I got to bed at the same time as him "that's what a real wife does". 

I have completely fallen out of love with him and I am postive that I will not and can not get those feelings back for him. Tom some these may seem like very minor issues but they are NOT to me I feel more as though I have gained another child or dependant not a partner or a husband. I asked him to leave on Tuesday. He did reluctantly. I asked that he leave me alone and give me time to think, he can't even respect that and has been sending text messages, having his family members call me, posting on my facebook page, calling, driving by the house, and this morning left flowers on the porch. Saying the typically I will change, etc. But I have since been hearing from a lot of people that this is how he has always been. I do not feel things will change ecspecially since he can't even resepct that I need some time. 

I am done and have made the decision to file for divorce. Now I am faced with having to tell him this and to be honest I don't even want to see him to do I want to just tell him over the phone the thought of seeing him right now completely disgusts me and makes me sick to my stomacch but I do not want to drag things out. There is not much invested as we have only been married for a few months and have not made any purchases together. 

I realize divorce is not a quick process but I just want his things out of here and for him to leave me alone. I really think he is going to turn into a stalker type when I do tell him. Which obviously I would then get the police involved. 

Anyone have any advice or words of wisdom?


----------



## akcroy (Dec 23, 2010)

This is a very trick situation. Talk to your family and friends, explaining your concerns. I believe you can also make a general diary at your police station. Talk to your lawyer.

However, are you sure you don't love him, and that he won't grow up? Have you ever given him a second chance before? He may have changed after marriage, i.e. since the times when others, who know him as "unchanging" knew him to be as such.

Not suggesting you don't file for a divorce or anything though, that's your call and you seem to have already made it. But divorce is a big thing, so maybe a bit more thinking, in any direction, would profit you.

Best of luck.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

What are you hiding from him that has you so upset? His insecurities are part of the "worse" when you made your vows, put I think he can get help for that? 

Have you checked with any mental health professionals regarding his illness. Its a shame, it sound like he needs help and his wife just wants to leave.


----------

